# Anyone know this breeder in Austin Texas



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I don't know them but believe there are some really good, reputable breeders in the Austin area. This sight doesn't provide much information, just lots of pictures.
You would need registered names or numbers to verify OFA clearances. I'm guessing they do not do them as there is no mention of them on their site. I'm guessing they are more of the backyard breeder variety from the website but like I said, never heard of them.

Check with the golden retriever club in Austin, Houston or Dallas area and they can provide referrals.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

interesting description of their stud dog:
square head with a wide mussel

I wonder if the bivalve is dead or alive?

There are no Gorgeous prefix Golden Retrievers on OFA in recent times and I suspect the old ones are not bred by these people. I would skip them. Nothing the site compels me to think they are doing a great job breeding dogs.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

If you are looking in the Austin area, try Scion and/or Amica Goldens.


----------



## tmmgeekette (May 18, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> There are no Gorgeous prefix Golden Retrievers on OFA in recent times


Yes I thought the same as I tried to find anything in OFA for their dogs but I couldn't be sure I wasn't searching for it incorrectly. thank you for confirming!


----------



## tmmgeekette (May 18, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> If you are looking in the Austin area, try Scion and/or Amica Goldens.


thank you I will look for these.


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

Will you post what you find? I'm in Cedar Park and just started my hunt here in Austin for a Golden. Thanks!


----------



## tmmgeekette (May 18, 2018)

I would love to compare notes with you!!


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

I’m starting to worry that what I am looking for is not to be found close by. . I’m looking for a boxy head pup that can be shown in conformation. I also want to spend some time therapeutic visiting elderly with the pup and my son. I’ve had an interest in stepping into this world, and now I have more time to do so. It seems like pups from reputable breeders are far and few to find locally and the ones I am finding don’t have full health clearances. I really need a breeder to adopt me and show me the ropes.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

There are many reputable breeders in Texas and particularly in the Austin area. I don't know if these breeders have puppies right now, but you might check with:

Helen Dorrance ducatgoldens.com
Mia Nieman amicagoldens.com
Pat Simpson sciongoldens.com


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

StephanieRN said:


> I’m starting to worry that what I am looking for is not to be found close by. . I’m looking for a boxy head pup that can be shown in conformation. I also want to spend some time therapeutic visiting elderly with the pup and my son. I’ve had an interest in stepping into this world, and now I have more time to do so. It seems like pups from reputable breeders are far and few to find locally and the ones I am finding don’t have full health clearances. I really need a breeder to adopt me and show me the ropes.


There are several big shows coming up in TX in July. The best way to find a breeder to adopt you is to go to a show, hang out at the breed ring and ask strangers about the dogs you like. It's easy to tell when someone is there for a reason and is not just a spectator. 

The following breeders consistently go to the Texas clusters in July: Amica (Austin area), probably Scion (Austin area), Emery Goldens (Houston), Contigo Goldens (Granbury), Dogwood Springs (east of Dallas), Lazy Paws (Canton), Wahkeen Goldens (The Woodlands/Spring area), Xcelerate/Kaleo Goldens (Katy), Brio Goldens (Houston area), Enchanted Goldens (Houston), etc. (I'm sure I missed a few) will be going to the big shows in Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston in the near future. All three of those are practically guaranteed majors and bring thousands of dogs from all over the country. 

The Dallas shows are a 4-day cluster starting July 5, San Antonio is a 4-day cluster starting July 12, and Houston is a 5-day cluster starting July 18. These clusters usually have at least Obedience and Rally in addition to conformation. The Houston one has Obedience, Rally, Agility, and Flyball. I'm not sure if the other two have agility or not, but I think you should check all of the different sports so you can see what the other parts of the dog world are like.

Good luck! The show dog world is crazy, intense, and fun. You can meet a lot of incredible people, but you will also likely meet some not-so-incredible people. Don't let those get you down. The dog world desperately needs newcomers. I'm not sure if I'll be around or not because we are moving, but if you come by the Rally ring at the Houston shows, hopefully I will be there. Rocket is pretty easy to recognize. lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The golden retriever club is very active there. Try to attend a meeting and meet people. There are lots of gems there too- small breeders with excellent dogs like Teresa McKenna and in wider Texas the choices are so many- like Cathy Meddaugh near Fort Worth.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Ljilly28 said:


> The golden retriever club is very active there. Try to attend a meeting and meet people. There are lots of gems there too- small breeders with excellent dogs like Teresa McKenna and in wider Texas the choices are so many- like Cathy Meddaugh near Fort Worth.


Can't believe I missed those two! I knew I was missing someone in my list that felt obvious... I had that feeling like I'd forgotten my toothbrush on a long trip or something, but couldn't remember what I'd forgotten.


----------



## StephanieRN (May 25, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> There are several big shows coming up in TX in July. The best way to find a breeder to adopt you is to go to a show, hang out at the breed ring and ask strangers about the dogs you like. It's easy to tell when someone is there for a reason and is not just a spectator.
> 
> The following breeders consistently go to the Texas clusters in July: Amica (Austin area), probably Scion (Austin area), Emery Goldens (Houston), Contigo Goldens (Granbury), Dogwood Springs (east of Dallas), Lazy Paws (Canton), Wahkeen Goldens (The Woodlands/Spring area), Xcelerate/Kaleo Goldens (Katy), Brio Goldens (Houston area), Enchanted Goldens (Houston), etc. (I'm sure I missed a few) will be going to the big shows in Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston in the near future. All three of those are practically guaranteed majors and bring thousands of dogs from all over the country.
> 
> ...


I am in Florida on vacation during the Dallas show, but I might be able to make the SA or Houston show. Not looking forward to Houston in July though. :grin2::grin2: Thanks for all the advice!


----------

